# Устают и болят глаза



## hit (29 Май 2016)

Здравствуйте уважаемые! Работаю за компьютером, устают и болят глаза. Краснеют и разрастаются сосудами.Проверялся у офтальмологов неоднократно, говорят все в порядке со зрением ищите проблемы в невралгии.Отдых помогает не на долго. Проблеме чуть больше 2 лет. Примерно это же время назад заболела шея, думал продуло. Лечил, сейчас совсем немного похрустывает, при резком движении иногда бывает резкая боль слева. Занимался борьбой, возможно имела место травма. Хотелось бы узнать с чего начать? Сделать МРТ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Май 2016)

С того чтобы понять, что усталость, боль и краснота в глазах, не может быть из-за позвоночника!

Хотя не прав, если от боли в позвоночнике не спать ночей этак с пяток, то покраснеет и заболит все, даже глаза!


----------



## hit (30 Май 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> С того чтобы понять, что усталость, боль и краснота в глазах, не может быть из-за позвоночника!
> 
> Хотя не прав, если от боли в позвоночнике не спать ночей этак с пяток, то покраснеет и заболит все, даже глаза!


Мне не один доктор уже сказал что проблему в шее нужно искать. И первая причина -это остеохандроз...


----------



## La murr (30 Май 2016)

hit написал(а):


> Мне не один доктор уже сказал что проблему в шее нужно искать. И первая причина -это остеохандроз...


*hit*, начните с посещения невролога.
После очного осмотра доктор порекомендует, что делать дальше (рентген, МРТ или что-то ещё).


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Май 2016)

hit написал(а):


> Мне не один доктор уже сказал что проблему в шее нужно искать. И первая причина -это остеохандроз...


Вот пусть и лечат
Хотя как поправишь шейный отдел, так все и говорят:
- Доктор, аж в глазах посветлело.

Тут важно чтоб врач понимал, почему посветлело. А еще лучше чтобы и пациент.


----------



## hit (31 Май 2016)

Большое спасибо! вы мне ничем не помогли....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Май 2016)

Мануальный терапевт не лечит заболевание глаз.


----------



## ЛевСерг (1 Июн 2016)

Пользуйтесь каплями (Тауфон, Визин) и все нормально будет.


----------



## hit (1 Июн 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Мануальный терапевт не лечит заболевание глаз.


Да при чем тут мануальный терапефт? Разве не могут быть пролемы с глазами при невралгических проблемах, или недостаточном кровотоке?


----------



## La murr (1 Июн 2016)

*hit*, посетите невролога и установите, есть ли у Вас неврологические проблемы, влияющие на состояние глаз.


----------

